# New Member from Gulfport, FL



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
Great site - joined to get more involved, have lurked for awhile. Just acquired a 1980 Morgan 323 in June. Before that have owned a Victoria 18, Morgan 24, Catalina 22 and Parker-Dawson 26. The newest boat is the most complicated by far so I'm gonna lookin' for all kinds of support.
Sail in the Tampa Bay area and am looking to take some "extended weekends" to go further.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome RumHead,

Glad you signed up! 

I myself moved up to a larger boat this past spring, a Watkins 29 87'. It is definately alot different and more complicated than my previous Mac 25.

I live in the southeastern corner of Alabama but I have a sailboat in the Panama City area. Would be neat if you considered an extended weekend to this area. Its really nice. 

Welcome!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet RumHead and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

Perithead said:


> Welcome RumHead,
> 
> Glad you signed up!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great trip. Once these infernal storms are done, I'm going to get out sailing again. Been pretty much holed up since I got the boat. It's all battened down in the marina and every time I think about taking it out - something pops up out in the Atlantic.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome Rum Head!

Good to see more fellow Floridiots on the board! Im restoring a Tanzer 22 ATM and hopefully will have her back in the water soon. Im on the east side and live in New Smyrna Beach--If you ever need crew members I am eager to learn and help out when asked to do so.


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

SailingFlorida said:


> Welcome Rum Head!
> 
> Good to see more fellow Floridiots on the board! Im restoring a Tanzer 22 ATM and hopefully will have her back in the water soon. Im on the east side and live in New Smyrna Beach--If you ever need crew members I am eager to learn and help out when asked to do so.


Roger that. Keep an eye on my website too. I talk about our adventures in tampa bay, etc. I'm trying to think of a boat/crew exchange thing to get sailors together and may get that up in a few weeks. pyratsail.com


----------



## gangrelsurf (Feb 27, 2009)

Howdy

I'm over in Tallahassee and I would quite available if you need some crew for weekend / extended weekend trips from now through July. I'm a fairly experience sailor and a boat owner (Balboa 26), but my boat's down south right now. In the mean time, I need some salt water in my face.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello RumHead, 'glad to hear from Gulfport. We used to anchor off the Casino there and dinghy in to enjoy the town. What's happened with the proposed mooring field? Is the town council still paranoid about vessels anchoring there? We are in NE Florida now and cruising to Maine for the summer, but we'll probably be passing by Gulfport next winter. 'enjoy your Morgan, Aythya crew


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Capt. Force,
I heard the mooring field is still in the works. Just talked to the city marina guy a few days ago. I'll put a topic up on my site and try and keep and udpated status on it. I chat with the marina folks about every week.


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

gangrelsurf said:


> Howdy
> 
> I'm over in Tallahassee and I would quite available if you need some crew for weekend / extended weekend trips from now through July. I'm a fairly experience sailor and a boat owner (Balboa 26), but my boat's down south right now. In the mean time, I need some salt water in my face.


Hey Gangrelsurf,
I've just conjured up an idea for a trip down the coast. Keep an eye on my site as I may have openings for crew.
Thanks!
Rich


----------



## gangrelsurf (Feb 27, 2009)

*Will do*

I'll do that. And it looks like you can PM me from in here too.

Is your tagline ("all for me grog") a reference to a band called "The Alaskan Pirate and his Salty Seamen," or did you get it from somewhere else?


----------



## RumHead (Sep 15, 2008)

All For Me Grog is one of my favorite drinking songs. Best rendition is by "The Jolly Rogers". I have it on my SailMonster page: RumHead&#146;s Profile » SailMonster select the top song on the little song playing thing at the top right of my page if you would like a listen.


----------

